# 1940’s / 50’s Ford 9 N



## Clint McDaniel (Mar 31, 2018)

How hard is it to replace points with electronic ignition on a 1940’s/50’s 9N tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think that it would be very difficult, there is a kit for it. The catch would be the cost. Seems one unit is valued at over $100.00, and you need to have the tractor converted to 12 volt negative ground......which in itself could be expensive as well if your current tractor is the original 6 volt system.
The other that I found was over $160.00, but worked with the 6 volt positive ground system.


----------



## Clint McDaniel (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank you for responding. It has already been changed to a 12 volt system. Can you tell me where to get this kit. I appreciate your time.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/F...onversion-Kit-12V-Negative-Ground_1247XT.html

Works well.


----------



## LD48750 (Jun 25, 2016)

pogobill said:


> I don't think that it would be very difficult, there is a kit for it. The catch would be the cost. Seems one unit is valued at over $100.00, and you need to have the tractor converted to 12 volt negative ground......which in itself could be expensive as well if your current tractor is the original 6 volt system.
> The other that I found was over $160.00, but worked with the 6 volt positive ground system.


What is expensive about changing from 6V to 12V?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A new battery and a new alternator, new lightbulbs, a bit of wiring. Expense is a relative term. I'm retired now, so I find that the expense is not worth it to me.


----------



## Josh111187 (May 26, 2018)

pogobill said:


> A new battery and a new alternator, new lightbulbs, a bit of wiring. Expense is a relative term. I'm retired now, so I find that the expense is not worth it to me.


Hi I just turned 30 and I inherited a 48Ford 8n, front mount distributor, yes 12V negative ground conversion. I got this when I was 27 and have spent the last 3years restoring the tractor.
This piece of machinery has been in our family for4 generations! I was just getting to thepoint where all I had left to do was detail work. I even went back with original Ford red and white. However I realized while polishing the hood one day that I was not sure how much I had spent over the years on my project and decided to find receipts and see what I could have saved.
I swear I had no clue how much I was spending. The entire engine rebuilding was about4700 bucks! I didn't want any aftermarket parts because I wanted the serial numbers to match up with everything else,completely original, except for the12v switch from6v.
I am not doughting my decision to restore it. But I have put too much in the machine to not use it. I manage about17 of the56 acres we live on with that tractor, preferring it over the JD. Maybe it's just the fact that I built it, brought it back to life that I enjoy it. But I'm not lying when I say that it's just as functional and feels more heavy duty than the newer ones we have.


----------

